# St. Marks/aucilla Flounder Gig Tips



## beauluckie (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm Looking For Any Advice On Flounder Gigging Around The St. Marks/ Aucilla Area.  Planning To Go Down There On Friday And Try Out This Gigging Thing.  Anyone Got Any Helpful Pointers??


----------



## cobbstein (Jun 3, 2008)

beauluckie said:


> I'm Looking For Any Advice On Flounder Gigging Around The St. Marks/ Aucilla Area.  Planning To Go Down There On Friday And Try Out This Gigging Thing.  Anyone Got Any Helpful Pointers??



You planning on wadeing or poleing the boat?


----------



## beauluckie (Jun 3, 2008)

Poling The Boat.  There Will Be 3 Of Us So I Hope Will Be Able To Pole The Boat.  Just A 16' Jon Boat.


----------



## cobbstein (Jun 3, 2008)

beauluckie said:


> Poling The Boat.  There Will Be 3 Of Us So I Hope Will Be Able To Pole The Boat.  Just A 16' Jon Boat.



Shouldnt be a problem...I got a light mounted on a piece of wood with a goose neck piece of conduit that i stand on the bow.  It's alot stedier than having someone hold a light or trying to hold it your self...other than that just look really good and go slow or you;ll miss them...I like the live oyster rack and at the mouths of little guts coming out of the marsh.


----------



## beauluckie (Jun 3, 2008)

I Found Directions On The Net For An Underwater Light Made Out Of Pvc That I'm Working On But What You Said About Someone Holding The Light Makes Sense.  I May Be Able To Adjust My Light To Stand On The Bow.  We Are Going To Try And Catch Some Trouts And Reds During The Day And Hopefully We Can Scout Out A Few Areas To Try Out The Flounder Gigging.  Thanks For The Help!


----------



## Wood Smoke (Jun 4, 2008)

beauluckie said:


> I Found Directions On The Net For An Underwater Light Made Out Of Pvc That I'm Working On But What You Said About Someone Holding The Light Makes Sense.  I May Be Able To Adjust My Light To Stand On The Bow.  We Are Going To Try And Catch Some Trouts And Reds During The Day And Hopefully We Can Scout Out A Few Areas To Try Out The Flounder Gigging.  Thanks For The Help!



If you don't mind sharing the web link/site where you found the directions on the underwater light, I'd be interested in taking a look at it.  Thanks.


----------



## beauluckie (Jun 5, 2008)

HERE IS A LINK TO THE DIRECTIONS FOR AN UNDERWATER LIGHT.  THIS FELLA ALSO SHOWS A FLOAT HE HAS MADE FOR HIS COOLER.  

http://www.thejump.net/fishing/flounder-gigging-rig/flounder-gigging-rig.htm


----------



## Southbound (Jun 7, 2008)

you can make a light for 5 bucks that will work as well as any store bought.


----------



## Southbound (Jun 7, 2008)

1. 12 foot of lamp wire
2.outdoor bulb socket
3. 12 volt light bulb
4. two alligator clips or connectors

attach the lamp wire to the outdoor bulb socket. 
use heat shrink connectors
attach connectors to other end of lamp wire. 
screw in bulb and then paint some liguid electric tape around the base of the bulb and socket. 

attach this contraption to a peice of wood and stick it in the water. The buld is submerge so it illuminates 100% better that a floating light

hope this helps


----------



## blindhog (Jun 7, 2008)

Will the bulb get too hot and bust?


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 7, 2008)

Well I guess you already went so this will be a little late. I would gigg over in Oyster bay about 8 miles West of the lighthouse at Saint Marks. I put in at Spring Creek at a private landing for $5. I then go down the spring run into Oyster bay and gigg off all the oyster bars (there are many so be carefull). I have used an under water light on my boat but I found a series of 12 volt lights mounted on the gunnel to be just as usefull. I bought the lights in the automotive section of Walmart. I also use a tiller type trolling motor on the bow as well as poling along.

Here is my rig and here is some we stuck last summer.


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 7, 2008)

blindhog said:


> Will the bulb get too hot and bust?



You put the bulb in while it is cool not while it is hot. So turn it on after it is in the water not before.


----------



## beauluckie (Jun 9, 2008)

Our Light Worked Pretty Well.  We Ended Up Fishing Out Of Econfina And Gigged 2 Flounder.  For Not Having A Clue What We Were Doing We Were Pleased With Our Success.  Only Problem Was That Low Tide Was At 1am And We Fished Unitl About 3am.  We Are Going To Try This Again But Hopefully When Low Tide Is At About 8pm Or So.  Caught Bunches Of Trout But Only 9 Keepers In 2 Days.  Lots Of 14" Trout And Holy Crap At The # Of Boat Trailers At The Landing.  I Bet There Were 70 Or More!!!!!

Good Time Had By All!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 9, 2008)

beauluckie said:


> Our Light Worked Pretty Well.  We Ended Up Fishing Out Of Econfina And Gigged 2 Flounder.  For Not Having A Clue What We Were Doing We Were Pleased With Our Success.  Only Problem Was That Low Tide Was At 1am And We Fished Unitl About 3am.  We Are Going To Try This Again But Hopefully When Low Tide Is At About 8pm Or So.  Caught Bunches Of Trout But Only 9 Keepers In 2 Days.  Lots Of 14" Trout And Holy Crap At The # Of Boat Trailers At The Landing.  I Bet There Were 70 Or More!!!!!
> 
> Good Time Had By All!!!!!!!!!!!!



Glad you had a good time, if you can find some oyster bars you will find some sheap head also.


----------

